# Nut Files



## cheesehead (Mar 9, 2012)

Do I need actual 'nut files'? Or can I just get any set of small files?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

2 reasons for getting a set of nut files (I'm sure there are more)

1. they're appropriately sized so you don't get too large of a slot or too small of a slot.
2. the edges are radius'd to fit a round string. regular files are square.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

I use Stew-Mac nut files and would not try cutting a nut without them. I have a full range of sizes which makes the job quick, accurate and easy.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Nut files are the way to go. I have done a nut with needle files, welding tip cleaners, and the string itself and it makes it a tedious job that is not as nice.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, get nut files. For years I used borrowed Stew-Mac files but now I use a set from Hiroshima File that I bought from luthier Joshua House. Either way, great products.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

cheesehead said:


> Do I need actual 'nut files'? Or can I just get any set of small files?


There is a lot of very fine detail involved in making a proper nut. One of the key details is that each slot must be gauged to the string gauge. It's impossible to do this without nut files, as the cutting edge of the file is shaped to make a rounded bottom in the nut slot. V-shaped files won't give you the proper shape. Now you can make your own nut files for the larger wound gauges by gluing a piece of wound string onto a thin strip of wood.(CA glue) Use the gauge of strings you will be using to play. On my first guitar, for the thin gauges, I used welders files, which are tiny round files that welders use to clean the tips of their torches. I glued them onto thin strips of wood. Real nut files are by far the easiest though. You don't need every gauge as you can rock them a little bit from side to side to make the slot wider.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey thanks guys. Just figuring I made need to do some nut work...is it just me or does that sound a little dirty?.....Gonna put 11s on my Strat and am going to look at an Epi LP which I might do the same with. And from what I understand sometimes the nut needs to be filed for heavier gauge strings.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Once you have the files you do all your own instruments, then, if you are like me, you start doing the work for your mates too.


----------



## s.freeman (Dec 14, 2011)

nut files are nice and readily available. That said luthiers built for many years before the nut file. If you grind the sides smooth on needle files so you only have an edge that cuts and you can use calipers to achieve your desired widths in a set. If you find a good deal on needle files you could save some money. If you really want to go cheap you could just use bone or wood forms made to various widths and use sand paper. Might take a little more care in getting the job done well. Just depends if your time or your money is worth more to you...


----------

